# bye bye fatty!



## christineeee_ (Mar 24, 2008)

i've gained 13 lbs since last summer (2007) and i'm disgusted with how fat my stomach has gotten. i did pilates a few years ago and i used to do HIIT on the treadmill in November/December 2006 but now i don't work out because i don't have the time to. i've been soo busy with school these past few months and i'm hoping to lose approximately 14-15 lbs by June. I'll be done school and exams on April 17th and i'm planning to start my workout routine as soon as i'm free from school..the last time I checked, I was 5' 3" and weighed 124lbs. Hopefully I can do this. My major concern is my stomach because it is the hardest part to work out. Does anybody have any workouts that help flatten the stomach? Situps don't seem to do it for me :S


----------



## dizzygoo82 (Mar 24, 2008)

*I know this is a lot of words haha...but I remember seeing this article a little while ago..hope it helps!!!  and the reason is crunches don't work for you is because they don't work!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*



*Tummy-tightening comparison* 
The San Diego study, sponsored by the American Council on Exercise (ACE), compared 13 of the most common abdominal exercises, some involving equipment, and ranked them from most to least effective. The study included 30 healthy men and women, ages 20 to 45, who were either occasional or daily exercisers. Each was put through a battery of exercises, including the traditional crunch, modified crunches, partial body-weight exercises and exercises using both home and gym exercise equipment. Muscle activity was monitored during each exercise using electromyography equipment.
Each of the 13 exercises was ranked for muscle stimulation in the rectus abdominus (the long, flat muscle extending the length of the front of the abdomen) and the obliques (the long, flat muscles extending along the sides of the abdomen at an angle).
The top three abdominal exercises were:
*Bicycle maneuver*. To do this exercise, you lie flat on the floor with your lower back pressed to the ground. Put your hands beside your head. Bring your knees up to about a 45-degree angle and slowly go through a bicycle pedal motion. Touch your left elbow to your right knee, then your right elbow to your left knee. Breathe evenly throughout the exercise.
*Captain's chair*. This was one of the few on the "most effective" list that involves gym equipment. To do the exercise, stabilize your upper body by gripping the handholds and lightly pressing your lower back against the back pad of the chair-like equipment. The starting position begins with you holding your body up and legs dangling below. Now slowly lift your knees in toward your chest. The motion should be controlled and deliberate as you bring your knees up and return them back to the starting position.
If you do not have access to a captain's chair, Francis says you can improvise by hanging from a bar, although that may be difficult for many people who aren't in shape.
*Crunch on exercise ball*. A high-quality exercise ball, which costs about $30 depending on the size, is needed to do this exercise. Sit on the ball with your feet flat on the floor. Let the ball roll back slowly. Now lie back on the ball until your thighs and torso are parallel with the floor. Cross your arms over your chest and slightly tuck your chin in toward your chest. Contract your abdominals raising your torso to no more than 45 degrees. For better balance, spread your feet wider apart. To work the oblique muscles, make the exercise less stable by moving your feet closer together. Exhale as you contract; inhale as you return to the starting position.
If you do a crunch, researchers found you are better off doing a vertical crunch (which ranked number four on the list of most effective ab exercises for the rectus abdominus) or a reverse crunch (which ranked number three for strengthening the obliques).
"These crunches don't put as much stress on your back," Francis says, as a traditional sit-up type crunch.
To do a vertical crunch: Lie flat on the floor with your lower back pressed to the ground. Put your hands behind your head for support. Extend your legs straight up in the air, crossed at the ankles with a slight bend in the knee. Contract your abdominal muscles by lifting your torso toward your knees. Make sure to keep your chin off your chest with each contraction. Exhale as you contract upward; inhale as you return to the starting position.
To do a reverse crunch: Lie flat on the floor with your lower back pressed to the ground. Put your hands beside your head or extend them out flat to your sides - whatever feels most comfortable. Crossing your feet at the ankles, lift your feet off the ground to the point where your knees create a 90-degree angle. Once in this position, press your lower back on the floor as you contract your abdominal muscles. Your hips will slightly rotate and your legs will reach toward the ceiling with each contraction. Exhale as you contract; inhale as you return to the starting position.
*Abs need regular workout* 
Unlike strength training, Francis says abdominal exercises should be done frequently rather than for intense periods. "Abdominal strength isn't the same as working on big muscles with large resistance," he says. Instead, what's needed is "endurance training for the abdominals."
Five minutes a day of abdominal exercises can make a difference if you do it regularly.
If one exercise feels uncomfortable or is too difficult, then Francis says try others. The captain's chair exercise, for example, might be too stressful for someone who has low back pain or is out of shape.
However, strengthening the abs can actually help maintain good posture and alleviate lower back pain, Francis says. As with any fitness program, though, check with your doctor first before starting abdominal exercises.
While the best ab exercises can help you reach a goal of a flatter, tighter tummy, Francis cautions, too, that they are only part of the equation. Diet is another part.
While the best ab exercises can help you reach a goal of a tighter tummy, it will not necessarily make the stomach "flatter". For a healthy-looking mid section, a combination of ab work, proper diet, and regular aerobic exercise is the most effective strategy.
"You can have the tightest abs on earth, but if you have 10 pounds of lard covering them up, you won't see that," Francis says.


----------



## Brittni (Mar 24, 2008)

I like the video 8 minute abs... it really works and you can feel it!!


----------



## christineeee_ (Mar 27, 2008)

i weighed myself this morning and i've gained 2lbs. i'm now 126 lbs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i tried working out yesterday but my treadmill stopped working 2 minutes into my workout :S


----------



## christineeee_ (Apr 7, 2008)

good news: my dad fixed my treadmill 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i'm gonna try to workout tomorrow.


----------



## averiejuli (Apr 8, 2008)

Running or other intense cardio and eating a low-fat healthy diet are the best ways to do it-got to burn the fat off


----------



## christineeee_ (Apr 9, 2008)

i was on the treadmill for half an hour today, did some HIIT and walked uphill


----------



## Brittni (Apr 9, 2008)

Goodjob! Small increases daily/weekly will really add up fast...and pretty soon you'll be up to even longer on that thing!


----------



## christineeee_ (Apr 19, 2008)

i haven't had much time to workout this past week cuz i had 2 exams, but i'm finally done so i worked out today and i will try to work out everyday from now on


----------



## Brittni (Apr 19, 2008)

Good job! don't be so hard on yourself if you miss a day... it's actually bad to work out every single day; plus you gotta think positively not negatively. Even if it's small steps like just adding extra walking into your routine by parking car further away, taking steps, etc. it will add up!! I have a calender in my room and I "X" the days I work out. (Seems this month I've missed every Thursday...must be my relaxing day lol) I'm also starting to put these cute lil sandal stickers there too for motivation and reminder that I'm doing this for summer! woot woot...almost done with my second week of WW.


----------



## christineeee_ (Apr 21, 2008)

that's awesome, keep it up! i haven't worked out on the treadmill since friday because my shoes gave me blisters so i have to invest in some new running shoes. i did some pilates exercises with my resistance band though for my legs and (non-existent) abs lol


----------



## christineeee_ (May 22, 2008)

i've been eating a lot of junk lately, so obviously i haven't been losing any weight (i gained 4 lbs) plus i haven't been working out much cuz i have no time. i'm always at work or i just don't have the motivation 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i just bought new running shoes yesterday so now i need to start running. i did some HIIT last nite plus some walking on the treadmill for about a half hour. i'm gonna workout again tonight.


----------



## purrtykitty (May 22, 2008)

Just keep going.  It's only a minor set-back.  Maybe try setting a short goal for yourself with a little reward for meeting your goal, then setting another one and so on.  You'll hit your goal in no time!  Good luck!


----------



## SkylarV217 (May 22, 2008)

keep positive ! You can do it ! You still sound like you're pretty small , just don't let it get any more out of Hand ...


----------



## christineeee_ (May 24, 2008)

thanks girls. my bf just broke up with me so maybe i can be motivated to work out now cuz i'm really upset. i'm crying my eyes out right now so it might not be a good time to work out but maybe later...


----------



## christineeee_ (Jun 2, 2008)

great, my treadmill broke again :| i'm gonna start pilates again


----------



## christineeee_ (Jun 11, 2008)

i was on the treadmill on sunday for 30 minutes, and an 1hr and 5mins yesterday. i also did the pilates ab workout video today.


----------

